# Green Iguana children



## BlueMoonWolf (Feb 6, 2014)

These are my green babies i love them to death!!! 
Grundig - is a 1yr & 3month old green iguana that my boyfriend and i rescued from the flea market here in SC her taming is coming along... i guess at a steady rate but we still have a very long way to go before shes completly tame.
Dixie - is a 2 1/2yr old green iguana that my boyfriend and i just recently rescued from a really really bad situation. It was ubareable how they were keeping her and it broke my heaet so much that i absolutly had to take her. She would have died if we left her. 

Grundig is the first two pictures and Dixie is the two last pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

